# Emmanuelle in Space



## Yakuza (Mar 9, 2010)

> Emmanuelle in Space was an American erotic science fiction television series produced for both cable and syndication in 1994. It is loosely based upon the character Emmanuelle created by Emmanuelle Arsan in the 1960s and featured in dozens of softcore films over the years.
> 
> The series starred Krista Allen as Emmanuelle, a hedonistic young woman who finds herself teaching the ways of sexuality to a group of aliens who land on Earth, and Paul Michael Robinson.
> 
> As is the case with the other Emmanuelle films, Emmanuelle in Space contains much nudity and sexual content. Today, the various episodes of Emmanuelle in Space are generally available edited together into feature-length productions that are available on DVD and occasionally show up on broadcasters such as Cinemax and on cable networks outside the U.S.



I devoted my early teens to this. When it came out, my dad made me watch it.

Anybody remember this?​


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Is the Konoha Theater turning into the Soft Core Porn section?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 9, 2010)

lol I used to remember this show. I would stay up late at night to watch it. I still have a huge thing for Krista Allen. One of the most beautiful girls to ever grace my tv set.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 9, 2010)

Whenever my mother was away on conferences my father used to sit with me and show me this... No satellite or cable at that time, so this showed at 3am in one of the local networks in Brazil.

I can never forget my dads words, _"Your mother should of had tits like her"_


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Whenever my mother was away on conferences my father used to sit with me and show me this... No satellite or cable at that time, so this showed at 3am in one of the local networks in Brazil.
> 
> I can never forget my dads words, _"Your mother should of had tits like her"_



Your father is among the last of a dying breed of truly manly men. Like a 90's version of Red Foreman from That 70's Show.

Yakuza Daddy: Son, I think it's time you learned about the Birds & The Bees.... Let's go watch this softcore porn series. There will be a Q&A period following the end credits. The only difference between it and real life is that their faking like only true actors and some women can.


----------



## Rod (Mar 10, 2010)

^

I live the day to see "Superman" comment on porn. How is this.


Btw, talk about classics.



Ae punheteiro.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2010)

I liked this episode where they where in a cruise and there was this seer girl with huge boobs that readed a crystal ball. So hawt, we need links.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2010)

Unless I'm mistaken, and I don't believe I am, due to my amazing memory, the one downside to this show was it's constant copy/paste of scenes from older episodes. 

I know it's cheap nostalgic softcore porn, but the creators must have gotten a clue that the viewers at 3 AM(This seems to be the universal time for airing, no matter where in the world you lived back in the day) would eventually catch on to the fact that they've seen this before.

Or maybe it was probably because it was all shot in the same low budget set.


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 10, 2010)

Really liked this series. Have them on my pc since a few months ago and it was a trip down memory lane.



Chee said:


> Is the Konoha Theater turning into the Soft Core Porn section?



That's a general tv trend so the Konoha Theatre should logically follow.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf2R4Cqepz4[/YOUTUBE]

Damn I love this woman


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh how i remember when i was young and staying up late to watch it on the sci fi channel


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2010)

My dad e-mailed me

_"Oh those tits.."_


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 11, 2010)

i was a huge fan of anything on Skinemax TBH

i saw ton's of Emmanuelle movies but i don't think i ever saw her in space.


----------



## Harlita (Mar 12, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------

